# Hydronics Hydroshock String Suppressor



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dave thanks for your honest review*

For better results compress the shock completely.


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*at members discount*

50 dollars plus shipping for all AT members. Please call 7245628436 clint. Measure from the bushings to the string and pick the correct model. ANy questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*new product announcement*

We are offering new product. This will add ne life to your old STS or other string suppressor that uses a 3/8 inch rod. We are offering a hydroshock end cap. 25 dollars plus shipping you can upgrade your string suppressor. If any one wants a picture let me know. Thanks CLint


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

hydronic said:


> We are offering new product. This will add ne life to your old STS or other string suppressor that uses a 3/8 inch rod. We are offering a hydroshock end cap. 25 dollars plus shipping you can upgrade your string suppressor. If any one wants a picture let me know. Thanks CLint


Will that fit an alphamax and a vulcan?


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*i have a model*

That will fit them both. I am selling them for 45 plus 6 for shipping limited time offer


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*the stealth shot is offset*

The end cap might not work. I have the bar and end cap together for 45. If you have and offset bar 5/16 inch it will work.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats right it need to be offset. Thanks.


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

hydronic said:


> We are offering new product. This will add ne life to your old STS or other string suppressor that uses a 3/8 inch rod. We are offering a hydroshock end cap. 25 dollars plus shipping you can upgrade your string suppressor. If any one wants a picture let me know. Thanks CLint


Can I get a picture of it?


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*go to hydronicarchery.com*

go to my website


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Other than a front mount, what do you offer for the Hoyt Proelite shooters ???


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*hoyt*

does your hoyt have a string suppressor on it already. What year is your hoyt


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

I dont see the add on on your site. Does it go over the rod of my exsisting sts?


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*yes*

Look at my front mount and the end cap comes off and can be mounted on your sts rod already. Upgraded it for 25 dollars plus shipping.


----------



## Rocket Rod (Jul 22, 2004)

*Hydroshock*

Clint,

Will the Katera model fit the Seven37, it already has a straight shaft with an offset stopper, non adjustable (08 model).

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*yes i am almost positive it will*

yes I am pretty sure


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*rocket rod call me*

7245628436 clint


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*sale still going on*

sale still going on. Call 7245628436 clint


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

*hydroshock for alpine sienna*

Just wondering if one of these will fit the Alpine Sienna with the 3 piece riser. Th e front and rear STS wont fit, the side mount is supposed to but havent had the opporunity to try it. thanks.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

hydronic said:


> go to my website


Are these still available? Website is long gone it looks like.


----------



## mikemow6T9 (Sep 29, 2008)

*New Website*

I did some searching and found that they have a new website, www.hydronicarchery.net


----------

